# Starret Surface Plate Repair?



## mildot1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just became the owner of a Starrett 12"x18" surface plate, unfortunately it has a few gouges in it.

Can it be brought back into specs and how if so?

Thx
Brad Metcalf
BLACKDOG GUNWORKS
217 259-9770


----------



## Ebel440 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it granite or cast iron? Either way I'd say the only possibility is filling with some sort of epoxy and then theirs problems with different expansion rates. It wouldn't really be anything besides a cosmetic repair and may cause more problems. I wouldn't bother with it myself.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 16, 2014)

If they are deep and you really want to fix it, Starrett can regrind and lap it. I checked into it once, and as I recall the expense wasn't that great. On a small plate like that, shipping wouldn't be bad. All up to you on how much you want to invest.

I have seen people put JBWeld, epoxy, and even a floor leveling compound in a hole. I wouldn't go that far, but if it is the appearance that is the issue, and the gouges are small, epoxy would suffice, but of course be much softer than the granite and wear quicker.


----------



## mildot1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Called Starrett to get a quote on grinding and calibration on this 12"x18" plate. Around $200.00 plus my shipping cost to and from. The guy was honest and told that I was better off to buy a new one for $240.00 + shipping than mess with it. 

Was basically told that the smaller plates aren't worth fooling with as the set up cost's are the same as a LARGE plate to them.

Guess I'll live with it.

Thx For the Help
Mildot


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a 36"x48"x10" that meets Grade B, I would like to get it lapped in to a grade A, unfortunately trying to find someone who will come to you is almost impossible for less than a grand.  tim


----------



## umahunter (Dec 16, 2014)

Check with a granite counter top installer they have compound they use to fill chips etc


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 21, 2014)

Knocking chips out of granite is not supposed to damage the quality of the rest of the surface. So a dinged granite is still serviceable, where an iron plate would need at least enough remediation to eliminate the raised edge around the ding.)


----------

